# Pics hive stand and hives



## wheeler88

Heres a couple more pics of the bee area and the creek for water......











This one was taken form the back porch


----------



## wheeler88

Wheelers photo album.........

http://s1136.photobucket.com/albums/n486/wheels32/


----------



## Joseph Clemens

I hope you have a nice, tall, lightweight ladder. Once your colonies build up and have five or more supers full of honey, you're gonna really be stretching to reach them all.


----------



## wheeler88

I already thought about that. The stands are built on a slope and if you stand at the back of the hives you are 12 inches higher which helps. And the back its were I will have to do most of my work. I still may need a ladder...........


----------



## merdoc

Nice stream do you have black gum trees growing along it?


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees

I hope you need a ladder! That means your hives produced a bumper crop! Good luck!


----------



## bluegrass

Nice hive stands. I noticed your location and would highly recommend some sort of bear deterrent. I would sink some heavy posts and put some cattle panels around those hives with a string of electric fence around the top.


----------



## wheeler88

merdoc, yea we do have the black gum trees growing in the area...

pine ridge, never thought of it that way but that would be a good sign of lots of honey, thanks............

bluegrass, the bears are around here, so far no threat. But the bees may draw them closer, good thought you have, thanks..


----------



## hemichuck

Here is a picture of one of my hive stands.I have a lot of old industrial racking laying around so I figured I might as well use it for something.


----------



## wheeler88

Now thats alright 'factory made stands'.........


----------



## Lennes

Nice looking creek, makes me think of my other hobby. Any GOLD in that thar creek? lol


----------



## Jim 134

bluegrass said:


> Nice hive stands. I noticed your location and would highly recommend some sort of bear deterrent. I would sink some heavy posts and put some cattle panels around those hives with a string of electric fence around the top.



Bears can smell bee hives for about 10 to 12 miles


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## bluegrass

Lennes said:


> Nice looking creek, makes me think of my other hobby. Any GOLD in that thar creek? lol


May be some coal dust, but you will not find any gold in that part of the country.


----------



## Idahobeek

Honey and gold in the same area, now that would be the life. I guess we can't have everything.

Love the stands, I too built mine a little higher than I should have, I ended up last season with 2 deeps and 3 mediums, I am glad I am tall and a few more boxes would have sent me fetching a ladder. 

Best bear deterrent is a rifle and a sausage grinder 

But in all seriousness, if they are around, they are eventually going to find your bee's. I live in bear country and hardly ever seen them around until the ladies took up residence. But, I also love sausage, so........


----------



## wheeler88

No gold in the stream but yea you will find a block of coal if you look. Maybe I should take that bear a little more serious as there was one seen near my mothers house last summer and she only lives about a mile from me. She has two dogs and they went crazy, they didn't know what to do. They didn't know if they should run or just bark, I guess all the noise they made spooked the bear back into the woods. After things settled down Mom said it was really funny to watch them dogs........guess they weren't bear dogs.....


----------



## bluegrass

Idahobeek said:


> Best bear deterrent is a rifle and a sausage grinder


Not in Kentucky. Only two bear have been shot in the state in the last 100 years or so, you shoot one in a small town and people talk and with a game warden in every county it wouldn't take long for him to hear about it and come asking around.


----------



## Idahobeek

You have a right to protect your private property in this country, or at least you are suppose to. In some places, the state has a program to reimburse you for losses from bears. They are industrious creatures, and keeping one out that is intent on getting to your hives can be a real challenge.


----------



## bluegrass

I have had the state send out a CO to put my hives back together after a bear attack, but they will not reimburse for damage and even though they have a nuisance wildlife clause on the books they will not issue a permit to harvest the offending animal. Bear in KY had been absent from the state for many years and have recently started to make a come back. They do have a hunting season on them now, but it is only a two day season in mid-December, in the last two years since the season opened only two bears have been harvested even though 100s of tags were sold. The kentucky Dept of fish and wild life opened the season because of public pressure, but put it so late in the season to ensure that few, if any would be shot.

We have a right to protect our property, just have to do it by keeping our property out of reach of the hungry bears


----------



## Idahobeek

bluegrass said:


> The kentucky Dept of fish and wild life opened the season because of public pressure, but put it so late in the season to ensure that few, if any would be shot.
> 
> We have a right to protect our property, just have to do it by keeping our property out of reach of the hungry bears


Yes that sounds like a typical Fish and Game debacle, the death is in the details as they say. I would pressure them to death, including letters to representatives and the governor if necessary to make them issue me a permit.

And if your private property is on your private property, it has nothing to do with keeping it out of their reach. That would be the same as saying if someone stole your hives, it wouldn't be theft because you never had them locked up.

I am very glad I live in Idaho, we have a little different view and rights concerning protection of property out here. :thumbsup:


----------



## honeybeekeeper

Here is some info about black bears in ky that might be helpful!

http://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/pdf/blackbears.pdf


----------



## hemichuck

Being a life long Kentucky resident I think it would be pretty safe to say that in Hazard it wouldnt matter if the bear was in season or if they even have a season,if it became a nuisence it would dissappear without the game warden or anybody else ever knowing.Theres a lot of remote areas in eastern Kentucky where life is still lived the way its supposed to be,without interference from any form of authority except God.Thats why I love my state.


----------



## wheeler88

hemichuck, you are so right. We live about a mile up a 'holler' the old timers called 'Plughat' and my mother lives another mile up. Were she lives there is no other house with 3/4 mile. We have trukey, dear, rabbit and more wild animals including a bear now and then, we who live here any season is hunting season. If we happen to see a turkey and have the opportunity that trukey might be dinner. The only thing you don't mess with is the elk. The state is trying to bring the elk back to eastern Kentucky and they are doing a good job. You should visit the elk reserve......


----------



## honeyman46408

* Re: Pics hive stand and hives *

Which way did dat wabbit go t:


----------



## bluegrass

honeyman46408 said:


> * Re: Pics hive stand and hives *
> 
> Which way did dat wabbit go t:



the way its supposed to be,without interference from any form of authority except God


----------



## hemichuck

Amen brothers


----------

